# Moving light box



## swimmer_spe (Aug 3, 2016)

My basement is unfinished.

In one room, the lights are not bright enough, or even what I would want in that room.

Part of the problem is the box that the light hooks into was mounted to the floor boards, not the joists or a piece of wood between the joists that would be at the same level of a finished ceiling.

After I shut off the power at the breaker panel, and after I verify that there is no power to the box, can I simply put a board between the joist and then relocate that box to that board?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes or just to the side of the joist.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 3, 2016)

Bringing the box to the eventual finished ceiling level, and securing the supply within 9" of the box, allows you to use it as a "J" box for additional fixtures.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 3, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Bringing the box to the eventual finished ceiling level, and securing the supply within 9" of the box, allows you to use it as a "J" box for additional fixtures.



There are currently 2 light fixtures in this room. There would not be a need for more lighting, unless I really wanted to waste electricity.

Besides, all junction boxes must be accessible, which means there would have to be some sort of cover in the eventual finished ceiling.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> There are currently 2 light fixtures in this room. There would not be a need for more lighting, unless I really wanted to waste electricity.
> 
> Besides, all junction boxes must be accessible, which means there would have to be some sort of cover in the eventual finished ceiling.



I think he meant , when you have moved this light, you could branch from it.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 3, 2016)

Correct, and I was following the OP's lead;"In one room, the lights are not bright enough, or even what I would want in that room."

A fixture can be the "cover" for a J box, as well.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 5, 2017)

The box is now moved, fixtures installed, and power back on. No popped breakers, no fizzle, no flickering light, and now smells of burning electrical.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> The box is now moved, fixtures installed, and power back on. No popped breakers, no fizzle, no flickering light, and now smells of burning electrical.



Open it up and look for anything that looks burnt.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 5, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Open it up and look for anything that looks burnt.



In other words - don't trust my own work?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm just gonna bet that he meant to write "no smelling of burning electrical". If he doesn't correct it in a day or so, then I would be worried that the fire department has been there


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> In other words - don't trust my own work?



He did read (Now) guess you didn't mean it.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 5, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> I'm just gonna bet that he meant to write "no smelling of burning electrical". If he doesn't correct it in a day or so, then I would be worried that the fire department has been there



I see the error in my words.

No smelling of burning electrical.

If I smelled anything electrical or plastic, I would have killed the breaker and opened it up.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 5, 2017)

nealtw said:


> He did read (Now) guess you didn't mean it.



I sometimes hit keys I don't intend to, and if the red squiggly line doesn't pick it up, I don't always notice it.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> I sometimes hit keys I don't intend to, and if the red squiggly line doesn't pick it up, I don't always notice it.



No harm.:thbup:


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 6, 2017)

Moral of the story: read what you write before you post it. And if you dictate, add the punctuation that your phone missed.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 6, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Moral of the story: read what you write before you post it. And if you dictate, add the punctuation that your phone missed.



Then we won't get any exitement:down:


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 6, 2017)

...depends what you consider as "excitement"


----------



## nealtw (Feb 6, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> ...depends what you consider as "excitement"



Yes that turned out funny but it could have been dangerous to, depending on what little mistake is made.:agree:


----------



## swimmer_spe (Feb 6, 2017)

Moral of the story, do not be concerned of what others say, as long as you did it correctly, there is no cause for concern.


----------

